# Un grazie a tutta la comunità italiana

## Sym

Forse quello che sto per dire annoierà la maggior parte di voi ma io lo faccio lo stesso   :Very Happy:  Cinque mesi fa circa decisi di provare Gentoo, incuriosito dalle sue caratteristiche. Rimasi subito soddisfatto ovviamente, ma quello che mi ha lasciato più stupito e continua a stupirmi ancora adesso è la fantastica comunità ( nel mio caso specifico quella italiana ) che sta dietro a questo progetto. Siete veramente strepitosi ragazzi, tutti molto disponibili ( grazie Cerri per il supporto di ieri su irc   :Very Happy:  ), gentili e competenti ( riuscirò mai un giorno a diventare in gamba come voi? ). Grazie al vostro aiuto non solo mi diverto, ma soprattutto cresco e imparo cose nuove...veramente ragazzi, grazie di cuore a tutti!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Sym wrote:*   

> Grazie al vostro aiuto non solo mi diverto, ma soprattutto cresco e imparo cose nuove...veramente ragazzi, grazie di cuore a tutti!!  

 

Sposo in pieno il tuo ringraziamento, la penso come te. E un grazie va anche a te ovviamente, sia per le belle parole sia perchè sei parte della comunità fantastica di cui parli  :Wink: 

----------

## d3vah

Mi associo al ringraziamento

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked: 

Non posso che rimanere colpito... in questo periodo, poi, di mancanza di affetto totale, è stupefacente vedere come chi ringrazia per la comunità, non nota che aprendo certi post non fa altro che innalzare il valore della comunità stessa.

In sostanza: Sym, grazie, ma la comunità c'è perchè c'è gente come te.

----------

## _Echelon_

Io grazie a questo forum ho risolto problema su problema e la mia gentoo diventa sempre meglio  :Smile: 

Non posso che associarmi al ringraziamento !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi associo anche io al ringraziamento. Oltre a tutto quello che avete

detto voglio sottolineare anche come questa comunita' va d'accordo.

----------

## kaio

Anche io da *new entry* (per quanto riguarda Gentoo Linux) seguo molto il forum e devo dire che sempre più spesso trovo molti spunti interessanti.

Grazie!

----------

## JacoMozzi

È vero!  

Ciò che mi colpisce di più delle persone che ci sono in questo forum, é come riescano a creare un clima rilassato e positivo. 

Quando entro in altri forum o gruppi di google so che mi dovrò aspettare risposte acide e comportamenti scorretti, qui invece sto bene.

Grazie mille a tutti anche da parte mia    :Very Happy: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## Aleksandra

Vero verooooooo condivido!

 :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti mi avete dato una gran mano tante volte e finalmente mi son decisa non solo a leggere ma anche a postare (di solito mi vengono i brividi all'idea brrrr   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## almafer

rinraziamenti dovuti per davvero a tutti, e poi ho notato finalmente anche una presenza femminile  :Laughing: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Sym wrote:*   

> Forse quello che sto per dire annoierà la maggior parte di voi ma io lo faccio lo stesso   Cinque mesi fa circa decisi di provare Gentoo, incuriosito dalle sue caratteristiche. Rimasi subito soddisfatto ovviamente, ma quello che mi ha lasciato più stupito e continua a stupirmi ancora adesso è la fantastica comunità ( nel mio caso specifico quella italiana ) che sta dietro a questo progetto. Siete veramente strepitosi ragazzi, tutti molto disponibili ( grazie Cerri per il supporto di ieri su irc   ), gentili e competenti ( riuscirò mai un giorno a diventare in gamba come voi? ). Grazie al vostro aiuto non solo mi diverto, ma soprattutto cresco e imparo cose nuove...veramente ragazzi, grazie di cuore a tutti!!  

 

io mi dissocio dai ringraziamenti...

dai Sym ammettilo che cHerri ti ha pagato per far scrivere queste belle parole !!  :Exclamation: 

 :Laughing: 

dai cmq a parte gli scherzi....è veramente una bella comunity....pero cercate di evitare questi post sdolcinati....mi fanno diventare buono...e io non voglio esserlo   :Twisted Evil: 

addios Sym

----------

## wolf3d

grazie anche da parte mia!  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

[img:67bb387af0]http://forum.nipogames.com/images/smilies/lhdevil.gif[/img:67bb387af0]

----------

## iDarbert

Effettivamente una comunità solida e motivata come questa non l'avevo mai incontrata prima.

Sarà questa distribuzione a rendere tutti più collaborativi, o semplicemente gli unici ad avvicinarcisi erano gia così? (Devo decisamente cominciare a bere caffè   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare anch'io, visto che più volte sono stato levato dai pasticci.

----------

## comio

wow...

Io ho scelto gentoo praticamente per la comunità...  :Smile:  fate un po' voi

----------

## Marculin

infatti.....anche io ho scelto gentoo per la comunità  :Smile: 

spero che abbiate ancora un pò di pazienza per i novelli come me e spero di diventare un guru com tanti di voi  :Smile: 

GRAZIE ancora e........w gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

Mi associo anch'io, questo forum è una MINIERA di informazioni per tutti gli utenti Linux e non.

Oltre alla fantastica struttura di Gentoo, non sottovaluterei anche phpbb, vi immaginereste gestire tutto il traffico con delle mailing-list?

----------

## lopio

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> infatti.....anche io ho scelto gentoo per la comunità 
> 
> spero che abbiate ancora un pò di pazienza per i novelli come me e spero di diventare un guru com tanti di voi 
> 
> GRAZIE ancora e........w gentoo 

 

Vale lo stesso anche per me.

Senza una comunita' cosi' gentoo lo avrei abbandonato presto visto che non avrei proprio cominciato ad apprezzarlo   :Wink: 

Un grazie ancora a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## pinguinoferoce

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5 mesi fa (+ o meno) decisi di passare dalla mdk alla gentooo....

Che scemo che fui , mai visto un sistema di pacchetti cosi schifoso e lento ,

la compilazione di ogni pacchetto impiega ore e nn sempre finisce bene ...

Il sistema è instabilissimo, fa schifo i kernel con patch inutili (ditemi a che serve la coffe-machine.patch o la faccio-un-c@z.patch o addirittura blue-scree-crash.patch?)

E la comunità?

Ma che schifo , gente che nn so sa scriverre , che si esprimono come se dovessero andare a mangiare polenta insieme ai loro nonni che vivono nel peru ma che sono originari del sud italia ed in verità sono triestini ma i loro bisnonni erano indiani .

Incopetenti che credono che sia kernel a gestire il tutto ...(è l' interfaccia grafica che gestisce i syscall ).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

come vedete scherzo : di aiuto c' è ne stato molto (nn che avessi bisogno sono molto bravo    :Shocked:  ) e ho anke conosciuto uno di Como .........

Ciao gentooo cresci....................(nn in dimensioni xkè nn ho voglia di cambiare hd)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> che si esprimono come se dovessero andare a mangiare polenta insieme ai loro nonni

 

Polenta del nonno ROCS.

Lascia perdere... fidati  :Smile: 

----------

## shanghai

```
Prego prego... lo faccio per voi! 

Firmato

La comunità 

:lol: 
```

Scherzi a parte mi ricordo anch'io di quando, pochi mesi fà sono entrato in questa piccola grande famiglia...

La mia passione da allora è cresciuta un giorno dopo l'altro, e il merito va a tutti i veterani (ma anche no!) che ho conosciuto qui, che considero un'pò come i miei zii adottivi  :Smile: 

Bello, bello  :Smile: 

----------

## Bengio

Non posso leggere senza aggiungere qualcosa...

Uso Gentoo da circa un anno e mezzo. Riguardo la comunita', mi ci trovo benissimo e nonostante non riesca ad aiutare molto chi e' in difficolta' (ma come cavolo si fa se in giro ci sono tipi come fedeliallalinea e Shev che si aggirano a qualsiasi ora per il forum e rispondono prima che chiunque abbia finito di postare il proprio problema?   :Very Happy:  ma vi siete mai chiesti come fanno  :Question:  ), cerco di dare il mio contributo e mi rendo sempre piu' conto che una delle tante cose che mi tiene legato a gentoo e' proprio il forum con voi e la mole di informazioni utili a qualsiasi utente.

Grazie a tutti voi

Bengio

----------

## vificunero

Beh allora sfrutto la discussione per ringraziare pure io tutta la comunità. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## iridium103

mi associo anche io a ringraziare la comunità di gentoo, che mi sembra la migliore tra tutte quelle che ho conosciuto, da quando frequento questo forum, il mio macinino cederon è sempre al lavoro.. uno spunto qua, uno spunto la  :Laughing:  ....

dankiu davvero rega..e grazie a persone come voi, che linux può fare guerra alla finestrella  :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

Un grazie anche da parte mia.

Proprio ieri ho risolto il problema del mancato spegnimento della macchina su un halt dato.

Mi e' bastato spulciare un paio di thread: quello sull'esorcista da chiamare mi ha fatto scompisciare dalle risate.  :Smile: 

Era un problema un pochino fastidioso in quanto solo la compilazione con genkernel mi sembra aveva compilato il kernel correttamente: fino a ieri ero certo che genkernel invocava in background un qualche rito wodoo  :Wink: 

La cosa piu' importante e' che questo forum tende ad essere autosufficiente: nel 95% dei casi (punto + o punto meno) non mi serve andare su quelli internazionali per risolvere.

E questo e' molto positivo... Anche noi italiani (o comunque di lingua italiana) cominciamo ad essere autonomi ed a rimboccarci le maniche.

----------

## zioponics

Ciao Raga,

siete veramente troopppo teneri!   :Laughing: 

Cmq la comunità Gentoo italiana (+ ticinensis) é sicuramente la più divertente e accogliente che io abbia mai visto.

Grazie di esserci e grazie di farmi ridere proprio quando vorrei strappare il chipset dalla motherboard!   :Wink: 

Mi dispiace solo vivere un po lontano dall'italia e non potermi aggreggare ai vari meeting.

Pace a tutti

----------

